# Kooks LT, Bassani Dyno results



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

Matt at TTPerformance squeezed me in today for my dyno and tune. i'll put the graph up later. never got a baseline dyno from stock, so i dont know how much i gained. and yes, my car was filthy... current mod are in my siggy. are those average numbers for what i have?

my final UNCORRECTED numbers are:

HP: 384.62
TQ: 388.40

YouTube - DYNO results


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

well my sig isnt showing up so heres what i got...


05' GTO: kooks 1 3/4 LT headers, Kooks off road mid pipe, Bassani cat-back, K&N CAI


----------

